# Pic Thread - 130", 140", 150", 160" (8pt, 10pt)



## toddboy23

I'll start...This is my best buck to date. 132 7/8" clean 8:


----------



## Ray Ray

The buck in my avatar scores 130 2/8 net as an 8 pointer with a 21 inch inside spread & 10 1/2" g2's.


----------



## ssrhythm

134 inch 8 and then 1371/8 inch 8. If I could combine the tine length and symmetry of 1 with the mass of 2, I'd have a mid 140s 8. That's all I can help you with. I've only killed one ten and it was sub 120.


----------



## meatmissile

toddboy23 said:


> I'll start...This is my best buck to date. 132 7/8" clean 8:


nice buck he looks comfy


----------



## rutnstrut

164" ten,okay 11 if you count the sticker on the right brow.


----------



## rutnstrut

ssrhythm said:


> 134 inch 8 and then 1371/8 inch 8. If I could combine the tine length and symmetry of 1 with the mass of 2, I'd have a mid 140s 8. That's all I can help you with. I've only killed one ten and it was sub 120.


Very nice deer I love big eights.


----------



## ssrhythm

rutnstrut said:


> Very nice deer I love big eights.


I do too, but my biggest three deer are 124, 134, 137 1/8 and all are clean 8pts! Not that I'm complaining, but dadblastit I'd love to shoot a big 10 or something with some trash. I had a big upper 140s 10 with junk around the bases at nine yards the afternoon before I shot the 8 out of the same stand. He came in trashing overhanging branches, would not give me a good shot, and busted me as he was trashing a limb under my stand! I about hyperventilated and fell out of the stand. Maybe next year I can contribute a ten to this thread.


----------



## sundad35

this is my buddies buck from last year; there's a thread on it that i just posted the other day but anyway....




he scores *159"* gross.


----------



## 3dn4jc

here's a couple in the 140's and one in the 50's











Another in the 50's and a couple in the 30's


----------



## creekchub

*148" Net*

here is a pic of my buddy's 8 he shot last season. finally got it scored 148 and some change as a typical and 162 and some change as a non typical. this deer has a 8" kicker off of the G2
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1059454


----------



## ssrhythm

I...LOVE...BIG...BROWS and I cannot lie!:dancing::RockOn::band:


----------



## archerytech19

this one is 156 he nets like 152


----------



## Stanley

131 1/8 8 point. Don't have a 160 eight and don't know of anyone else that does either.


----------



## DB444

*Close Stanley*



Stanley said:


> 131 1/8 8 point. Don't have a 160 eight and don't know of anyone else that does either.


Net 152 as 8 point.


----------



## DB444

*A 148 gross main frame 8*

A 148 main framed 8


----------



## DB444

*Another 140 class main framed 8*

Main framed 8


----------



## DB444

*120 - 8 point for comparison*

120---8 point


----------



## DB444

*a 140 ten followed by a 150 ten*

A couple 10 pointers


----------



## DB444

*Several class bucks*

170+ rack in foreground, 140 mount on left, high 130's center and 148 on the right.


----------



## airwolf

Stanley said:


> 131 1/8 8 point. Don't have a 160 eight and don't know of anyone else that does either.


Boyd shot a 160 class 8 pointer last year, im sure you have seen that one.


----------



## airwolf

Dean Bower said:


> Net 152 as 8 point.


do you have a front shot of this big 8 also ?


----------



## deadly

*171 5/8" Gross netted 168 6/8"*


----------



## Stanley

airwolf said:


> Boyd shot a 160 class 8 pointer last year, im sure you have seen that one.


Who is Boyd?


----------



## Stanley

150 3/8 eight point friend of mine arrowed this buck last year. Serious brows. This buck took third place in our bow club big buck contest.


----------



## airwolf

Stanley said:


> Who is Boyd?


the sn is boyd447 he shot a monster 8 in ohio last year was right around 160 i believe .


----------



## Stanley

Dean Bower said:


> Net 152 as 8 point.


I've seen a few 150 class 8s my friends have arrowed. I don't have a 150 8 either.


----------



## buckeye_girl

dang guys keep them coming. I love seeing big brow tines as well! Some amazing boys you guys got.


----------



## airwolf

deadly said:


>


I think thats the biggest clean 8 ive seen on here, very nice !


----------



## Stanley

This is a 176 4/8 10 point I found while shed hunting this year. This is an excellent example of a booner 10 point.


----------



## Stanley

airwolf said:


> the sn is boyd447 he shot a monster 8 in ohio last year was right around 160 i believe .


You got a picture? I can't remember seeing that one.


----------



## HUNTorFISH

Stanley said:


> You got a picture? I can't remember seeing that one.


http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1063905&page=2
you've seen this one stanley, just forgot about it is all (posted on it) he also has a thread with the mount in it now too


----------



## WesternMAHunter

139" 8 point... (actually 7pt since brow is broken off)









123" 8 point


----------



## 06hoythunter

I shot both of these deer within 2 weeks apart in 2004
143" and change 8-9 if you count the split on the left brow









146 1/8 -10point









156 3/8 -10 point 2003









162 and some change -10point with a broken off droptine on left side from last year 2009


----------



## toddboy23

Great bucks...Thanks everyone for posting.


----------



## jsthntn247

Here is a 149 2/8 bowkill 8 point from Louisiana.


----------



## Stanley

HUNTorFISH said:


> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1063905&page=2
> you've seen this one stanley, just forgot about it is all (posted on it) he also has a thread with the mount in it now too


Yeah it's coming back to me now. I suffer from short term memory loss and I also can't remember things from the immediate past. Takes a great 8 to bust 160. A 150 8 is nothing to sneeze at.


----------



## Stanley

This is a picture of a buck that was taken about 3 miles from where I live. Buck was confiscated by the DNR for improper tagging, don't know the score but is easily 160 as pretty much an eight.


----------



## toddboy23

Good God! That has to be 170+!!!


----------



## bigbuckdown1975

Clean 8 arrowed last year in the Richmond, VA area. Grossed 137...









Clean 8 arrowed in Pike County, IL several years back. Grossed 162...


----------



## Stanley

bigbuckdown1975 said:


> Clean 8 arrowed last year in the Richmond, VA area. Grossed 137...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clean 8 arrowed in Pike County, IL several years back. Grossed 162...


What brand of bow is that draped over the buck?


----------



## toddboy23

stanley said:


> what brand of bow is that draped over the buck?


owned.


----------



## trob_205

"Spring of 2000 - On a farm where Lucky Buck Mineral had been fed for a year, a shed was found. It was an extra heavy, nice 8 point. Unknown at the time, the matching side was found a half mile away by a neighboring farmer. These shed horns scored about 145.

Winter of 2000 - After continuing to feed Lucky Buck Mineral, another shed was found that was simply unbelievable…very heavy with tinens 13” long! This shed was found by the same man who found the first shed the previous spring. He found the other half under the snow close to where the first side awas. Together thse scored 165 and were again a perfect 8 point.

Summer of 2001 - Neighbors were seeing a huge buck that was believed to be the owner of both the previously found sheds…and he appeared to be getting bigger. The buck was filmed by a bow hunter in early October within a half mile of where the Lucky Buck Mineral was put.

November 16, 2001 - Victor Bulliner was hunting with a shotgun on property bordered on two sides by land where the Lucky Buck Mineral was used. He shot the buck of a lifetime! Vic’s buck was scored by a panel of Boone & Crocket scorers. The buck scored 180-3/8, exactly matching the world record set in 1965 in South Dakota. The most impressive thing about this buck was that its main beam length was longer than any buck in the entire Boone & Crocket book, either typical or non-typical, with any number of points!" --Lucky Buck Website


----------



## toddboy23

trob_205 said:


> "Spring of 2000 - On a farm where Lucky Buck Mineral had been fed for a year, a shed was found. It was an extra heavy, nice 8 point. Unknown at the time, the matching side was found a half mile away by a neighboring farmer. These shed horns scored about 145.
> 
> Winter of 2000 - After continuing to feed Lucky Buck Mineral, another shed was found that was simply unbelievable…very heavy with tinens 13” long! This shed was found by the same man who found the first shed the previous spring. He found the other half under the snow close to where the first side awas. Together thse scored 165 and were again a perfect 8 point.
> 
> Summer of 2001 - Neighbors were seeing a huge buck that was believed to be the owner of both the previously found sheds…and he appeared to be getting bigger. The buck was filmed by a bow hunter in early October within a half mile of where the Lucky Buck Mineral was put.
> 
> November 16, 2001 - Victor Bulliner was hunting with a shotgun on property bordered on two sides by land where the Lucky Buck Mineral was used. He shot the buck of a lifetime! Vic’s buck was scored by a panel of Boone & Crocket scorers. The buck scored 180-3/8, exactly matching the world record set in 1965 in South Dakota. The most impressive thing about this buck was that its main beam length was longer than any buck in the entire Boone & Crocket book, either typical or non-typical, with any number of points!" --Lucky Buck Website


:mg:


----------



## DB444

*I'll look for a picture*



airwolf said:


> do you have a front shot of this big 8 also ?


He's 22' wide with 5.5 mass and 13" g2's and 24 " main beams


Left to right
152 ( net ) 162 gross
148" gross net 146+
144 gross ( bad pic ) main framed 9 point


----------



## DB444

*A couple others for comparison*

A 140 class ten and another 140 nine


----------



## DB444

*Here's a better shot of the buck on the far right*



Dean Bower said:


> He's 22' wide with 5.5 mass and 13" g2's and 24 " main beams
> 
> 
> Left to right
> 152 ( net ) 162 gross
> 148" gross net 146+
> 144 gross ( bad pic ) main framed 9 point


He is a main framed 9 pointer


----------



## DB444

*I think I posted the wrong score on the buck on the left?*



Dean Bower said:


> A 140 class ten and another 140 nine


He was 148, oh well what's a few inches?


----------



## bigbuckdown1975

Stanley said:


> What brand of bow is that draped over the buck?


Obviously a mistake and I forgot it was a shotgun kill. Just to clarify I am not the person who harvested these, it's a good friend of mine.


----------



## Stanley

bigbuckdown1975 said:


> Obviously a mistake and I forgot it was a shotgun kill. Just to clarify I am not the person who harvested these, it's a good friend of mine.


Couldn't resist giving you the business.


----------



## DB444

*Acouple others*

A couple others and rough score


----------



## DB444

*lets add a real W.Va brute to get your blood boiling*

212--W.Va P&Y state record. World record typical ( 220 ) the year before the harvest!


----------



## DB444

*Another 146 ten*

146 6/8th 10 point--2000


----------



## creekchub

wish i still had the picture but i was in the check station several yrs ago now and a huge buck came in everyone was gathered around. i walked over and noticed it was definitely a booner. come to find out it was a 8 point and the gross on it was 190 and some change, the final net was 175 3/8. none the less i seen that person a couple yrs later at the Whitetails unlimited diner and he had a full body mount of that deer.


----------



## jjohnson

Had this deer at 15 yds on Nov. 12th last year and never got an arrow in him. A guy I know found his sheds the yr before and both sides went an even 70". The neighbor ended up killing him this year and although I didn't see the #'s myself they said he went just over 170 gross. CLEAN 8.

Here he is on Nov. 12th. Took the picture off the video footage.ukey:

Please don't tease. It hurts just to look at the pictures.


----------



## sdbowhunter1972

*Mulie*

Lots of beautiful whitetails! I thought I would add a little different perspective with a mulie. Here is a 160 mulie from 2009.


----------



## joejoe8

jjohnson wow great pics, that had to HURT!


----------

